
Nordic Power Whale Booted Off Exchange After $117M Loss - poooogles
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-13/trader-gets-expelled-from-nasdaq-power-market-after-defaulting
======
api
Nordic Power Whale is also an awesome name for a metal band.

